# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ανεμογεννητρια | συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες

## rodopi

συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες.. %99 ντοπιο.. %1 = Hibryd Charge Controller  :Lol: 

1)


2)


3)

----------


## rodopi

4)


5)


6)

----------


## rodopi

7)


 :Cool:

----------


## rodopi

9)



10)



11)

----------


## rodopi

12)



13)



Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-KJy-N7nyk


to be continued  :Lol:

----------

AKHS (17-06-14)

----------


## rodopi

*Charge Controller κανεις?*

----------


## katmadas

Τι να πω μπραβο φιλε...
Πολυ ωραια δουλεια....
Τους μαγνητες δεν καταλαβα πως τοποθετησες

----------


## rodopi

σας ευχαριστώ

τοποθέτηση μαγνήτη N-S-N-S
Θα γράψω μια αναλυτική περιγραφή αργότερα

Εκείνων που απαιτούνται
προπέλα - Αλουμίνιο
Slip-Ring
24v | 48v - 30A Mppt Hibryd Charge Controller

----------


## agis68

Μιλάμε για επική εργασία, δεν την κάνεις και κάθε μέρα.....πολύ υπομονή, επιμονή και γνώση καλή......Καλή συνέχεια....

----------


## rodopi

*Συνεχίζω*

πολυεστέρ

----------


## rodopi

συγνώμη 08:00 - 22:00 Εργάζομαι

4x930gr = 3.720kg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ωραίος ! στο αρχικό Hub (#91) το είχες κάνει για 3 πτερύγια και τώρα βλέπω 4? έκανες δηλαδή κάποιο τεστ με τα 3 και είδες κάποιο εμπόδιο? Θα δουλέψει άνετα αναμένετε έκπληξη είμαι σίγουρος γιαυτό . Περιμένουμε και κάποιο βίντεο της δοκιμής , βάλε τα δυνατά σου. τα όποια άλλα προβλήματα είναι ξεπεράσιμα .

----------


## rodopi

Διάβασα όλα, Σας ευχαριστώ σε όλους

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει 4. πτέρυγα για την εξουσία + δύναμη

καμπίνα

----------


## rodopi



----------


## rodopi



----------


## rodopi



----------


## micalis

Καλλα τα πας αλλα βαλε κατι πιο στιβαρο για να συνδεσης τα πτερυγια με τον ροτορα.(Τα λαμακια θα λυγισουν).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάζει διπλές λάμες όπως στο #34. 
Αλλά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να βρεθεί ένα ξύλινο πτερύγιο ανεμογεννήτριας (πρωτότυπο δείγμα ) και με ένα μηχανηματάκι να τα βγάζει copy.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFtp8nAzH4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGMTZ9PAXkA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9ECsmFOT1o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK-83KUKC8w

----------


## lepouras

> Καλλα τα πας αλλα βαλε κατι πιο στιβαρο για να συνδεσης τα πτερυγια με τον ροτορα.(Τα λαμακια θα λυγισουν).



ίσως έχεις δίκιο. μπορεί ή να ενισχύσει με κάθετα κομμάτια τα άκρα αλλά επειδή μπορεί να χάσει τελείως την ζυγοστάθμιση(λόγο ποσότητας κόλλησης κλπ) μπορεί να προσθέσει ένα επιμήκη άξονα μπροστά να βάλει αντηρίδες με συρματόσχοινα που θα βαστάνε τα άκρα των φτερών.

----------


## Spark

καλυτερα να μην κάνει κάτι απο αυτά που του προτείνετε και να το δέσει πρόχειρα επάνω στην ταράτσα να δει εαν γυρίζει.
*υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μην γυρίζει ο έλικας με μέτριο αέρα οπότε να χρειαστεί άλλη έλικα.*

εαν δεν γυρίζει με 5 μποφορ τότε είναι αποτυχία στην έλικα διότι ελάχιστες φορές ο αέρας θα είναι περισσότερος όπως 6-7 μποφορ

----------


## nestoras

> Καλλα τα πας αλλα βαλε κατι πιο στιβαρο για να συνδεσης τα πτερυγια με τον ροτορα.(Τα λαμακια θα λυγισουν).



ίσως ήταν καλυτερα να βάλει σιδερογωνιά αντί για λάμα. Θα είχε πολύ μεγαλύτερη αντοχή στο λύγισμα...

----------


## rodopi

Για ανεμιστήρα ψύξης

----------


## rodopi

2u7x54p.jpg

2955ohx.jpg

----------

picdev (13-12-15)

----------


## rodopi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbxgVKruElM

----------

